# Hedgie screaming??



## sakikotetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

So tonight I had just gotten into bed when my hedgie started screaming. It was quick, only three wails, and I'd never heard a hedgehog scream before, but I knew it was him because there's no other source of sound in my room and it came from his cage. Anyway, needless to say, it pretty much scared the **** out of me. I picked up him and he was fine, though. Acted fine, and wasn't hurt anywhere. He's back in his cage now eating his food, so yeah, I'm assuming he's fine but I'm still a bit freaked out. I'd heard that they scream but only if they're in pain or something. Do they just scream at random sometimes? And I've had my baby since August and I've never heard anything like that before (and I'm usually up until 3-4am so I'm awake a lot when he is). Is it anything to worry about or did he just maybe prick himself or something?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If he seems fine, and was asleep at the time, it was probably a dream, or the hedgehog equivalent of a dream. Screaming is rare but it can be from pain, "anger" (such as being unhappy about something in the cage not being in the correct place, that sort of thing), or for no discernible reason. The two times I've heard it have been from the same one of our hedgehogs (though my fiance heard it once when I wasn't at home, from a different one) - and all three times they've been asleep when it happened.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

The only time I ever heard it was when my first hedgehog got scruffed by the vet! :shock:


----------



## sakikotetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay, that's good to know! I'm pretty sure he was asleep before it happened, so it was most likely that. But he also has a tendency to rearrange things in his cage, so it might also have been something in a place he didn't like haha. 

Thanks a bunch!!


----------

